
Bitcoin Outlook Is Sunny as Creator Emerges from Shadows - _Codemonkeyism
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-02/bitcoin-outlook-is-sunny-as-creator-emerges-from-shadows-chart
======
_Codemonkeyism
Looks like the mainstream business press seas Wright different than HN or
Reddit.

